# Ridiculous Prime now orders



## bjoh (Feb 27, 2017)

What are some of the most ridiculous orders you have seen in your station?

I One saw a 71 case of lacroix order to a single place, where the driver was unable to fit all the cases, and the dispatch team had to give the order to a driver that had a white van.

But Today i saw the most ridiculous order yet. it was 127 cases of water to a single place. Even the dispatch team was laughing at how insane the order was. they mentioned they did not know what to do with the order because it would need to be split into about 5 drivers or a truck, and that by doing so only 1 driver would get the tips.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

127 cases of water (24 - 16.9floz bottle per case = 29 lbs) * 29 lbs = 3683 lbs. No cars or SUV can carry nearly 2 tons of water. No one in their right mind is going to do that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> 127 cases of water (24 - 16.9floz bottle per case = 29 lbs) * 29 lbs = 3683 lbs. No cars or SUV can carry nearly 2 tons of water. No one in their right mind is going to do that.


Hmm is that new math?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's basic math you learn in kindergarten.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmm, ridiculous Prime Now order? How about every single god damn 1 hour order.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Hmm is that new math?


LMAO. Some people. 
127 cases of water (24 - 16.9*floz* bottle per case = *26.4* *lbs*) * *26.4* *lbs* = 3348 lbs.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Most I've done is 85 . This includes 25 case of water and 60 paper bags for one business address.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

someone ordered over 200 cases of water today for an event in Fort Mason .. they had to beg multiple drivers to take as much as they could and had them do round trips til it was all delivered.

dunno how they're gonna split the tip on that one (if there was a tip at all) and I'll never understand why Amazon doesn't limit the amount people can order.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> LMAO. Some people.
> 127 cases of water (24 - 16.9*floz* bottle per case = *26.4* *lbs*) * *26.4* *lbs* = 3348 lbs.


Yep you got that


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Hmm is that new math?


Nope, they took what a 24pk case weighs, and multiplied that by the total number of cases and that gives you the total weight of the cases.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

My warehouse limits any item to 10.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> Nope, they took what a 24pk case weighs, and multiplied that by the total number of cases and that gives you the total weight of the cases.


But they didn't do it correct 
Uberpasco got it right tho


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

kmatt said:


> My warehouse limits any item to 10.


This would help but unfortunately people order different brands of water and soda and you could end up with a hundred cases. Amazon's not smart enough to put a weight limit?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> But they didn't do it correct
> Uberpasco got it right tho


Did s/he factor in the weight of the plastic bottles or other misc packaging? I thought not.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Did s/he factor in the weight of the plastic bottles or other misc packaging? I thought not.


And you did? Just admit that you forgot you were comparing volume to mass. Adding packaging adds about 102 lbs. so 3450 vs 3683.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> And you did? Just admit that you forgot you were comparing volume to mass. Adding packaging adds about 102 lbs. so 3450 vs 3683.


Not to burst your bubble, I wasn't comparing volume to mass. You assumed I did. I was just using the weight of a case of water which I based of from here.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

A pint's a pound the world around....


----------



## bjoh (Feb 27, 2017)

100 lbs of pumpkins to the 9th floor of a San Francisco building


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Definitely ridiculous!!!


----------

